
The first English professor of mathematics - Hooke
https://thonyc.wordpress.com/2018/02/07/the-first-english-professor-of-mathematics/
======
partycoder
This project is cool:
[https://www.genealogy.math.ndsu.nodak.edu/](https://www.genealogy.math.ndsu.nodak.edu/)

You can search for a mathematician, find who was their advisor, and their
advisor, and so on.

~~~
pouetpouet
Lagrange and Laplace -> Poisson -> Michel Chasles -> Jean-Gaston Darboux ->
Émile Borel -> Georges Valiron -> Laurent Schwarz -> Jacques-Louis Lions ->
Haïm Brezis -> Pierre-Louis Lions -> Cédric Villani

Lagrange also advised Fourier, Schwartz also advised Grothendieck, Borel also
advised Lebesgue etc... Lagrange was advised by Euler, and Laplace by
D'Alembert

So another path is Euler -> Lagrange -> Fourier -> Navier

another one: D'Alembert -> Laplace -> Poisson -> Dirichlet -> Lipschitz ->
Felix Klein -> Lindemann -> Hilbert etc etc

~~~
soVeryTired
It's pretty amazing - almost everyone goes back to a few greats: Gauss, Euler,
Hilbert, and sometimes Newton.

------
jernfrost
Does anyone know how they calculated these logarithmic tables back then? Did
they use any form of mechanical calculator, abacus, counting table, lookup
tables or any other form of aid?

Or did they simply write in out by hand on paper like on is usually taught in
elementary school?

~~~
AstralStorm
Depends on the author. There were plenty of subtly wrong tables back in the
day.

These were often evaluated as Newton approximation, Taylor expansion or direct
series if it converged fast enough.

~~~
AstralStorm
As a minor point I forgot to mention yesterday, Napier's logarithm was a
different function from modern logarithm but satisfies many log laws in a
wary.

Additionally the first accurate multiplication algorithm faster than long
multiplication has only been devised in XX century - Karatsuba's.

Abacus is just a mechanical tool that represents long addition and
multiplication.

------
dx7tnt
I don't think an English professor would be impressed with the grammar of this
title.

